# Festival of Twins Celebrated in Iran/ +pic



## dani67 (May 15, 2016)

Home / News / FESTIVAL OF TWINS IN TEHRAN Iranian twins, triplets, …




*FESTIVAL OF TWINS IN TEHRAN Iranian twins, triplets, …*








FESTIVAL OF TWINS IN TEHRAN





Iranian twins, triplets, and other multiples from across the country have gathered to hold a celebration in Tehran. The event is dubbed “Iranian twins, the guards of the legacy of the Persian Gulf”.
FESTIVAL OF TWINS IN TEHRAN  Iranian twins, triplets, … - WiiGot.com
*Raw: Festival of Twins Celebrated in Iran*


http://videos.usatoday.net/Brightco...5/29906170001_4890836023001_4890794382001.mp4

0:19
0:45http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/world/2016/05/12/84289050/




Raw: Festival of Twins Celebrated in Iran








Large numbers of Iranian twins gathered in Tehran on Thursday to celebrate the country's national Festival of Twins. People were doing double-takes everywhere as identical twins, dressed identically, cheered and clapped. (May 12) AP


----------



## dani67 (May 15, 2016)

*Festival of twins held in Tehran - YouTube*
▶ 0:45
2 days ago - Uploaded by PressTV News Videos
For the sixth consecutive year, Iranian twins, triplets, and other multiples from across the country have ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2016)

We have twins, it starts out as a lot of work but man does it ever become fun and it's twice the love


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

Dani, why are they "The guards of the legacy of the Persian Gulf?"  Is there a special meaning to twins or triplets in your country?
They sure are cute.


----------



## dani67 (May 15, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dani, why are they "The guards of the legacy of the Persian Gulf?"  Is there a special meaning to twins or triplets in your country?
> They sure are cute.


NO .ITS not special for them.for example iran soccer league  name is  persian gulf league  .persian gulf is one of the iranian national symbol.and its  very important for iranian after arabs called it arab gulf 50 years ago.
arabs always steal  our culture and  elite scientist and ......
some american news channel  use gulf or gulf war  instead of persian gulf war because of arab oil  money and  arab lobbyist in usa


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

dani67 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, why are they "The guards of the legacy of the Persian Gulf?"  Is there a special meaning to twins or triplets in your country?
> ...




They are just being jealous


----------

